# Maracyn one and Maracyn two



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought powder forms of both of these a couple years back trying to save one of my fish from popeye. Unfortunately that fish still died and I was left with most of the packages still in the boxes.

Looks like they have expiry dates but I just thought powder stuff wouldn't expire. I have one fish right now that has a few weird spots on its fins. Just noticed it today and I can't tell what it is yet. Just wanted to make sure I shouldn't use the expired powder maracyn. Could buy more tomorrow but wanted to check first.

Thanks!

Janice


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I would put the fish in a hostpital tank/bucket then add the maracyn.


----------



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

So even if the powder maracyn is expired it would still be okay to use it to treat the fish?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

from my understanding with expiring on it make the powder less effective but it should still work as long as you storage in room temperature. As for white spot on the fish check and see any fungus hair on it or sparkle like salt if none of that then its just a tail pimple and with more often water change and add a bit of aquarium salt will heal without medication.


----------



## Janice L (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks you guys  yeah the maracyn was stored in room temperature and I will wait a couple days before adding the medicine in. I do have a separate tank ready so I can put the fish in by himself 

Thank you!


----------

